# Post the ugliest fish that you've ever seen



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

For me, this one is the ugliest








The Blobfish!

This one is rarely seen by humans and can be found in Australia and Tasmania. They live in a very deep sea, at a depth of around 800 meters. It has a gelatinous body and has no muscle at all!


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

That's a pic of Wayne Rooney.


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Scared me, thought it was my ex there for a second.


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

96firebird said:


> Scared me, thought it was my ex there for a second.


I was gonna say the same thing!! :lol:


----------



## ASTYLIN (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like Squidward....lol............


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

ASTYLIN said:


> Looks like Squidward....lol............


lol yes! it made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww, you took the winner from all the contests online. He is truly gross. The much more common monkfish is pretty ugly:










Somebody actually included the wolf eel in one of their lists! These guys are creepy, because their heads are shaped much more like that of a person than most fish, but they are far from ugly. We have some huge ones at the aquarium in Seattle that are beautiful to watch in the water.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

CoolCichlid said:


> For me, this one is the ugliest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this thing for real? It looks like Ziggy was decapitated. What an unfortunate creature.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I've always found these things pretty disgusting.


----------



## imamonstertruck (Jun 15, 2008)

Pretty dag-gon ugly if you ask me.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

whilst none of the above are pretty, think these are in with a shout



















the latter doesn't need to be tattooed to be in here, and I wasn't able to find tailless pictures


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

kriskm said:


> Awww, you took the winner from all the contests online. He is truly gross. The much more common monkfish is pretty ugly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugly, but good eats!


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

ewww


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

kriskm said:


>


It looks like a statue! :lol:


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

tranced said:


>


WTH!?!?!? Is that an experiment from biology class?


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

whatever it is, its got its eye on you!!


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

:x Kissable lips! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SlawDawg (Feb 25, 2009)

Goblin Shark!


----------



## Pagan (Apr 22, 2010)

In reguards to eric's post...

What is it? Whatever it is, it's got my ugly vote!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol she's not that ugly, she has a kissable lips! :lol:


----------



## Pagan (Apr 22, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> Lol she's not that ugly, she has a kissable lips! :lol:


Pucker up!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Angelina Jolie lips :lol:


----------

